# MSP Trooper Killed in Motorcycle Crash



## Mitpo62

WHDH, Channel 7, is reporting that late this afternoon, between 4:30 and 5:30, a MSP trooper was killed in a motorcycle crash on the I-90 ramp in South Boston. No other details available yet. Stay tuned!


----------



## Gil

*Trooper Cila*

State Trooper Killed in Crash

Jul 22, 2005 5:29 pm US/Eastern
(WBZ) A Massachusetts State Trooper was killed Friday when his motorcycle crashed inside the I-93 tunnel in downtown Boston.

State Police identified the fallen trooper as *Vincent Cila*, a 22-year veteran of the force. He leaves behind a wife and two children.

We're told Trooper Cila was driving with another motorcycle trooper on the ramp from The Mass Pike West to I-93 South, when he crashed.

The ramps connecting 93 and Congress Street had to be closed, as did the ramps connecting the Ted Williams Tunnel to 93, and the ramps connecting the Pike to 93.

Trooper Cila was taken to Boston Medical Center and later pronounced dead.

Vincent Cila is the first Massachusetts State Trooper killed in the line of duty since 1995.


----------



## CampusOfficer

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and co-workers. I met him a few times through an acquaintance, and he was an excellent guy. My condolences.


----------



## Gil

http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17824


----------



## screamineagle

my thoughts and prayers go out to his family and fellow troopers.


----------



## kwflatbed

My thoughts and prayers also go out to his family and fellow troopers.

Does anyone know if he was a former MDC
out of the Old Colony?


----------



## looseScrew

May God be with the Cila family. Rest in peace Brother.


----------



## j809

Any news on the services arrangements?


----------



## kwflatbed

Pals recall cop killed in wreck
By O'Ryan Johnson
Sunday, July 24, 2005 - Updated: 10:51 AM EST

State Trooper Vincent Cila approached the rigors of the state police academy the same way he approached the dangers of police work: with an easygoing attitude and a sense of humor, according to a trooper who knew him. 

Cila, 44, a married father of two from Malden, was killed Friday when he lost control of his state police motorcycle while riding through the Ted Williams Tunnel. 

A trooper who knew him described the crash site, on the ramp to Interstate 93 southbound off of Interstate 90 westbound, as a ``horrific scene'' that stunned Cila's fellow troopers at the Logan Airport Barracks. 

``There was a lot of disbelief and shock, that kind of thing,'' said the trooper, who did not want to be identified. ``It was very somber.''


----------



## kwflatbed

Vincent A. Cila

Of Wakefield, Accidentally, July 22. Husband of Cheryl (Campbell) Cila. Father of Samantha and Nicole Cila. Son of Vincent A. and Annette (Dimeco) Cila of Malden. Brother of Marisa Roberts and her husband Thomas and Lori Cila all of Malden. Son-in-law of Barbara Campbell of Medford and the late Sgt. Robert Campbell former Mass. State Trooper. Brother-in-law of Robert Campbell of Reading, Walter Campbell of Revere and Barbara Ransom of FL. Also survived by several nieces and nephews.

Funeral Mass will be held at St. Florence Church, 47 Butler Ave., Wakefield, Wednesday, at 11:00 AM.

Visiting hours will be held at St. Florence Church, Tuesday 2-3 PM for family members only and 3-8 PM for the public.

Memorial contributions may be made to the:

Samantha & Nicole Cila Fund, 
The Savings Bank
347 Main St., Wakefield, MA 01880.

Arrangements are in the care of the McDonald Funeral Home, WAKEFIELD. For obit/directions/guestbook, www.mcdonaldfs.com McDonald Funeral Home Wakefield 781-245-3550/781-334-9966 
Published in the Boston Globe on 7/24/2005.

Guest Book for
Vincent A. Cila

http://www.legacy.com/bostonglobe/Guestbook.asp?Page=Guestbook&PersonID=14610280


----------



## Irishlacop

On behalf of the Los Angeles Police Department, I would like to send my prayers to not only the Cila family but also to the Officers that worked with him, knew him or are affiliated with the Mass State Police.

Having been present on two crime scenes where we have lost an officer, I know what it feels like to lose a fellow worker.

God Bless and be safe


----------



## kwflatbed

Motorcycle is at center of inquiry into a trooper's death
No evidence found of sudden illness
By Tom Farmer, Globe Correspondent | July 24, 2005

An investigation into a motorcycle crash in the Ted Williams Tunnel on Friday that killed a veteran state trooper is focusing on mechanical failure as a potential cause, authorities said. The Harley-Davidson will be checked by an independent specialist.

David Procopio, a spokesman for Suffolk District Attorney Daniel F. Conley, said investigators do not believe that Trooper Vincent Cila had been taken ill before his State Police motorcycle veered into a tunnel wall at 4:35 p.m. on Friday.

State Police detectives assigned to Conley's office and troopers from the State Police Collision Analysis and Reconstruction Section, are now seeking to determine if there was a defect in the motorcycle that might have caused Cila to lose control.

''We will have the motorcycle thoroughly examined by an outside expert," Procopio said yesterday. ''We're looking at all possible causes, but based on the preliminary autopsy results, it does not appear that there was a medical incident that caused him to lose control. We will continue to do additional testing."

The autopsy found that Cila had died from ''severe trauma," Procopio said. Several troopers and two law enforcement officials with knowledge of the details, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said that one of Cila's arms had been severed and that he had suffered massive blood loss.

Cila, 45, of Wakefield, was traveling in front of another trooper driving a cruiser in the tunnel ramp from Interstate 90 West to Interstate 93 South, near D Street in South Boston, when Cila veered into a wall for no apparent reason, according to a State Police spokeswoman, Lieutenant Sharon Costine. Cila and the other trooper, whom officials declined to identify, were believed to have been at or below the 40 mile-per-hour speed limit.

Cila had been trained and certified to operate the motorcycle, Costine said. ''We do our own training, and they have to be certified," she said. Information was not available yesterday on how often the motorcycles are serviced and inspected or whether State Police have documented mechanical problems, Costine said.

Cila, a 22-year member of the State Police, was working his regular shift at Logan International Airport and was driving the motorcycle to Dorchester to be serviced, Procopio said. ''The nature of what needed to be serviced will be part of the investigation," he said. The trooper in the cruiser was going to return Cila to Logan.

''There are troopers assigned to the Logan barracks who use motorcycles who are not assigned to the motorcycle unit," Costine said.

Investigators were scheduled to return to the crash scene today to conduct additional testing and to take more measurements, Procopio said. The Suffolk district attorney is overseeing the probe because it involves the death of a police officer, he said.

Cila and his wife, Annette, had two daughters. Troopers stationed at Cila's home in Wakefield and at his parents' house in Malden yesterday afternoon said family members did not want to speak with the media. ''They are having a real tough time with this," a state trooper said outside Cila's home.

At both residences, a steady stream of well-wishers arrived to pay their respects and to comfort the family, some wiping tears from their eyes. Tory Bramante, one of Cila's Wakefield neighbors, said the trooper's death had cast a pall over the neighborhood.

''I've known him for seven years, and he was a wonderful family guy," said Bramante, who had just left Cila's home. ''He would do anything for you. He was a great neighbor.

''My favorite memory of him is just standing in my driveway talking to him," he said, adding that he and Cila shared a love of power boating.


----------



## motivated

Rest In Peace


----------



## Goose

My heart goes out to his family and fellow troopers.

In a related question, how long are mourning bands worn for? I could not anything in my department's regs for them...

Thanks.


----------



## Gil

frank";p="69864 said:


> My heart goes out to his family and fellow troopers.
> 
> In a related question, how long are mourning bands worn for? I could not anything in my department's regs for them...
> 
> Thanks.


From ODMP

A common request we receive at the ODMP is if there is a protocol for the wearing of mourning bands following a line of duty death. There seems to be no universal protocol for the wearing of mourning bands, and oftentimes it is left up to each individual agency to determine under what circumstances and for how long to wear them.

We have come up with the following suggested guidelines that can be adopted into your agency's general orders for proper protocol of wearing mourning bands:

Within your agency ~ from the time of death until midnight on the 14th day after the death

Within your region ~ from the time of death until midnight on the day of the funeral

Funeral attendee ~ out-of-region officers while attending funeral

National Peace Officers Memorial Day (May 15th) ~ from 0001 hours until 2359 hours

Please note: These suggested guidelines apply only to the death of a law enforcement officer who has been killed in the line of duty or who has died from injuries/wounds sustained in the line of duty.


----------



## DoD102

"Blessed are the peacemakers, for they shallbe called the Sons of God."

Matthew 5:9

May Trooper Cila rest in peace and may God comfort his family and fellow Troopers.


----------



## fscpd907

`He was one of the good ones'
By Michele McPhee
Thursday, July 28, 2005 - Updated: 12:08 AM EST

There are many things fellow troopers and family members will remember about fallen state Trooper Vincent Cila. His boundless energy and penchant for lists. His passion for pasta and sweets. His love for his wife and two girls.

But what will be cemented in the minds of most when they think about Cila is his ``ear-to-ear smile,'' Cila's State Police Academy classmate Lt. Barbara Bennett said at her fallen brethren's funeral Mass yesterday.

``Troopers as a breed do not smile wide or often,'' Bennett said during her eulogy for Cila, who was killed while on duty in a motorcycle accident Friday afternoon. ``Not Vinny. His smile was from ear to ear. His eyes really did dance.''

A labyrinth of blue formed a massive ring yesterday morning around St. Florence Church in Wakefield - the town where the 45-year-old trooper lived with his wife, Cheryl, and daughters, Nicole and Samantha.

Thousands of comrades from law enforcement agencies all over New England stood shoulder-to-shoulder in the sweltering heat to pay their respects to Cila, whose death remains under investigation.

``He was an unbelievable guy. He was involved in everything,'' said Wakefield resident Mike Angelo, 56, who watched Cila coach the youth girls softball team to a town championship. ``He was one of the good ones. Not just with police work, with everything.''

*A priest at St. Florence Church said, ``Vincent no longer patrols the streets of the commonwealth. He proudly patrols the streets around the throne of God.'' *

As Cila's coffin was carried out of the church, bagpipers wailed a solemn goodbye. A state police horse stood alongside the hearse without a rider.


----------

